# Can a family of5from the uk be sponsored to move to canada



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm from the UK and I was wondering if my family of five (including me) could be sponsored by our relatives in Canada so we can move there?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick answer unfortunately is NO.


----------



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> Quick answer unfortunately is NO.


Why is that?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androidmods1101 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Basically it's an Immigration control measure. The sponsorship of family members has some very strict guidelines. Search

Have you looked at qualifying criteria for immigrating under your own devices? Immigration to Canada is much dependent on your trade/profession that Canada has need of. You should read in depth the following My immigration or citizenship application. On this site you can check your eligibility and your CRS score.


----------



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> Basically it's an Immigration control measure. The sponsorship of family members has some very strict guidelines. Search
> 
> Have you looked at qualifying criteria for immigrating under your own devices? Immigration to Canada is much dependent on your trade/profession that Canada has need of. You should read in depth the following My immigration or citizenship application. On this site you can check your eligibility and your CRS score.


Ok but can't each relative sponsor each one of us? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androidmods1101 said:


> Ok but can't each relative sponsor each one of us?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


No, that's not permitted and so you know, the same rules apply to Oz, NZ and USA. And the U.K.


----------



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> No, that's not permitted and so you know, the same rules apply to Oz, NZ and USA. And the U.K.


Oh ok

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want to come to Canada your best bet is to do it the right way. I'm assuming that you're over 30 years of age? If not that presents another opportunity. What do you/spouse do for a living? If a skilled job, your chances of being approved increases. Having family here also improves your CSR score. Have you ever been to Canada? If not, then I suggest a visit/vacation to get the lie of the land.


----------



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> If you want to come to Canada your best bet is to do it the right way. I'm assuming that you're over 30 years of age? If not that presents another opportunity. What do you/spouse do for a living? If a skilled job, your chances of being approved increases. Having family here also improves your CSR score. Have you ever been to Canada? If not, then I suggest a visit/vacation to get the lie of the land.


I'm actually 16 but both my parents work. I think my mum will be able to get us into canada since she knows french and English. Also I have gone to canada. Last March as a matter of fact.

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

androidmods1101 said:


> I'm actually 16 but both my parents work.



Are you asking, or are you asking on their behalf?







> I think my mum will be able to get us into canada since she knows french and English. Also I have gone to canada. Last March as a matter of fact.



Knowing English and French is not nearly enough to get someone into Canada. It will gain them a few more points, nothing more.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androidmods1101 said:


> I'm actually 16 but both my parents work. I think my mum will be able to get us into canada since she knows french and English. Also I have gone to canada. Last March as a matter of fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


Your immaturity/ignorance is showing. As Colchar said, your mother's knowledge of French does not provide her entrance into Canada. What your parents do for a living is probably the most important factor in the application.


----------



## androidmods1101 (Mar 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> Are you asking, or are you asking on their behalf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On their behalf.

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

androidmods1101 said:


> I'm actually 16 but both my parents work.
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


You are in breach of rule 15

This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.


----------

